# Sprunghügel



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (5. April 2003)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand die geometrie eines dirt absprunghügels zeigen, bzw nen plan mit maßen und winkeln posten?? mir gehts hauptsächlich um höhe! anlaufspeeeed wäre genug vorhanden!!

CYAAAA


----------



## kater (5. April 2003)

Bau sie so, wie sie dir gefallen... Oder meinst du, es gibt eine Anleitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (6. April 2003)

lustig, einfach nur lustig, sorry


----------



## a$i (6. April 2003)

Wenn ich hier mal auf deine Brust/Rückenprotektorfrage zurückkommen darf: Ok, wenn du die Dirts Helltrack mässig baust dann würde ich mir so ein Ding zulegen.

Aus der Frage schliesse ich dass du noch kein Dirt fährst, am besten baust du erstmal eiATble der nicht so hoch ist und schüttest den immer höher auf.

Wenn du merkst dass deine natürliche Hemmschwelle sagt: "Bis hier hin und nicht höher" shapest du das ding und fertisch...

Du wirst automatisch immer höhere Dirts bauen, fang lieber klein an!


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (6. April 2003)

Ich spring scho weng, abba nur so kleines zeuch, und des wird langweilig. und deswegen woll mer uns auf nen hang was gscheits hinstelln   

CYA


----------



## Mosch (27. April 2003)

lol


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (29. April 2003)

@ mosch: genialer post.......sowas kannste dir sparen...echt....


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. April 2003)

aber selber ueber anderer Leute Vorbausysteme herziehen...
wer austeilt muss auch einstecken findst nicht auch?


----------



## Shakes (3. Mai 2003)

also:
-nene großen baumstamm nehmen, steien dahinter und davor legen damit es fest sitzt. 
-ertsmal erde drüber schaufeln udn festtreten
-dann vorne shco mal nen kleinen kiker baun und hinter dem stamm table aufschaufeln. 
-des machst a paarn schichten übereinander udn immer viel steine und ästze bzw. zweige neihaun damits schön stabil wird
-und scho hast deienn kleinen dirtjump


----------



## Mat (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Shakes _
> *-und scho hast deienn kleinen dirtjump *


Falsch, dann haste nen kleinen Komposthaufen, der mit der Zeit anfängt, faul zu werden. Steine sind ok, aber simples Erde-Lehm Gemisch, zwischendurch mal wieder nass gemacht und TROCKNEN LASSEN, dann geht's auch mit dem stabilen Sprung!

bauende Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Shakes (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mat _
> *
> Falsch, dann haste nen kleinen Komposthaufen, der mit der Zeit anfängt, faul zu werden. Steine sind ok, aber simples Erde-Lehm Gemisch, zwischendurch mal wieder nass gemacht und TROCKNEN LASSEN, dann geht's auch mit dem stabilen Sprung!
> 
> ...


ok, hast recht, aber das bei mir alle 2 tage geregnet hatt als ich des gebaut hab hatt sich damit diese problem gelößt. sorry das ich es vergessen hab zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (5. Mai 2003)

So, hier ma ein pic vo dem table, den wir uns geschaufelt haben. er is 1,50m hoch und das gerade stück oben auf dem table (zwischen take off und anfang landehügel) 2,20m.

danke für die letzten posts....endlich bekommt man ma auf ne frage antworten...

CYA


----------



## kater (5. Mai 2003)

Sieht aus wie ein Haufen Erde... Wo ist denn der Shape?!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Mai 2003)

Der sieht lustich aus...  is nich bös gemeint aber ich hatte jetzt irgendwie n schönes Trailset oder so erwartet nach dem Riesenthema hier...und das sieht echt aus als haettet ihr n Monstermaulwurf am Start...


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (5. Mai 2003)

hi
@kater: der is nonet ganz fertich, des is nur ma die "grobform"
wir müssen noch auf regen warten.......... 

@bremerhavener: wir hamm des ding zu zweit, ab und zu war mer zu dritt, hingestellt. wir sinn scho über so a ding froh. wir sinn auch noch anfänger, was die tricks betrifft


----------



## NRH (5. Mai 2003)

1.50x2.2 is' aber wenig (von der länge her)!

Am besten geht's so:

Grundform der hügel bauen (100% Erde/Lehm). Dann leich Vorshapen, Wasser drüber, in DER SONNE trocknen lassen. Fertig shapen. 
Dann passt des.
Maße musst selber wissen, 'ne faust regel gibt's da net....  aber 1.5x2.2 find ich totzdem ....


----------

